# Hoof Dressing



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like Effol Hufsalbe (hoof ointment) or Effol hoof oil. It's my favourite. I use it almost every day. Before applying any type of dressing or ointment it is important to brush the hooves clean with a stiff bristle brush first so you don't trap the dirt under it.

I also like Horse Fitform Pedocan hoof ointment or the oil form, my second favourite. 

I have also used Farnam Horseshoer's Secret, Farnam Rainmaker and Absorbine Hooflex and Hoof Heal, but my favourite is Effol hoof ointment or oil.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have had great success with RainMaker by Farnam. It does smell, but I don't mind it because it works. It works the best when you put it on daily, but I'm sure that is true with any other product.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My farrier and I both love Life Data Lab's Hoof Conditioner. It does a great job, plus it comes in a spray!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> My farrier and I both love Life Data Lab's Hoof Conditioner. It does a great job, plus it comes in a spray!


I've never heard of that one, where can you get it?


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

legyield768 said:


> I have had great success with RainMaker by Farnam. It does smell, but I don't mind it because it works. It works the best when you put it on daily, but I'm sure that is true with any other product.


That's what my BO uses on her school horses, all of the students say it smells like BBQ sauce, haha.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> I really like Effol Hufsalbe (hoof ointment) or Effol hoof oil. It's my favourite. I use it almost every day. Before applying any type of dressing or ointment it is important to brush the hooves clean with a stiff bristle brush first so you don't trap the dirt under it.
> 
> I also like Horse Fitform Pedocan hoof ointment or the oil form, my second favourite.
> 
> I have also used Farnam Horseshoer's Secret, Farnam Rainmaker and Absorbine Hooflex and Hoof Heal, but my favourite is Effol hoof ointment or oil.


I don't know if I've heard of that either, where can you get it?
I've been using Hooflex. I'm not sure how I like it, but then again, I can't get out there everyday to put it on, so I need something that will work really good when not put on everyday.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I think a hoof ointment may be better if you can't get out everyday to put it on, they are thicker and tend to stay on longer. I do like the oils too though, they tend to sink into the hoof better, the ointments tend to stay on top for longer. They may protect for longer if they stay on longer. If you decide to buy one of these ointments you will need to buy a hoof dressing brush to apply it with.

You can get Effol Hoof Oil for $19.95/500 ml at Horse Supplements, Equestrian Clothing & Horse Tack - SmartPak 

You can also get Effol Hoof Oil for $22.99/500 ml and Effol Hoof Ointment for $19.99/34 oz (1 L or 1000 ml) at Dover Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian.

You can get Pharmaka Horse Fitform Pedocan Hoof Oil for $12.40/ 500 ml or $22.50/1 L (1000 ml) and Pedocan Hoof Strengthener Ointment for $17.10/ 1 L (1000 ml) at Horse Supplies & Horse Tack HorseLoverZ.com They also have Pedocan Hoof Care Balm for $15.00/ 1L (1000 ml), haven't used this one but I would really like to try it.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always used Hooflex.
I have no interest to try anything different, so I'm pretty happy with it. 

I honestly only use it during show season, just as a little precaution to keep the chips away. Not as much as I should, really only when I think about it. Even with the little amount I use, it still keeps them in good condition.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Instead of applying goo on the outside, which is a waste of money, why not add flax to the diet? The night before, simmer 1/2 cup of whole seed in two cups of water. When the water get gelitinous, set aside and leave until morning. Put half this mix, gooey water included into the feed and mix well. Feed the other half that night and start a new batch. It has a short shelf life, even in the fridge. Within about a month you will see a nice improvement in the coat. It takes another month to see how it's beginning to help the hooves. You can buy powdered flax seed.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Flax is a great thing for hooves...however...other than hoof supplements to help with growth, my farrier is having me use plain old vaseline petroleum jelly. I put it on x2 a week, it is safe, can rub it into the coronet band with no harmful effects, it is good for the hoof itself and stays on for a few days. Best thing, cheap and effective!


----------

